# 26 June 2015 Enters the History Books



## rogue zombie (26/6/15)

Monumental day - US Supreme Court Endorses Same-Sex Marriage
Expect this to ripple through the world. Laws will change.

I happen to really, really like the girls (as bizarre as they are). But despite what my relegion says, I hate not. 

Well frikken done US. Welcome to frikken 2015 - some of us dance to a different beat.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (26/6/15)

The only wind egg I can lay here, is that I'm a self-proclaimed lesbian.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)

johan said:


> The only wind egg I can lay here, is that I'm a self-proclaimed lesbian.



I thought i was alone here, Lesbian stuck in a mans body FFS

Reactions: Like 1


----------

